# My planned Crypt/ Anubias Emersed tank



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

temporary set up until I get back next week from my trip. No crypts or Anubias in there just various clippings I've had growing emersed for a few weeks







micro swords guested emersed tub. They were algae ridden in my 75














the roots on a couple clippings put into the micro sword tub. No more then 3 weeks since they were placed in tub


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a temporary set up. Think ill have any issues with using that t12 single bulb over that tank? It's what I've been using but now there is a greater distance and space between the light and plants


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It appears the set up will work for me while I'm gone for the next week. Everything is condensation and I didn't most the plants today and they all look wet and have sprung up towards the light


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

. 

A couple of shots before I leave them to fend for there self while I go on a 6 day trip


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Left unattended for 6 days with no air exchange and things have grown in nice. I'm gonna be swapping out the t12 for a 100w 6500k cfl today in a 10" dome. See how that works


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The planned tub in the last pic with pieces of the set up on top. Just need a few more pieces and I can start filling with plants


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

. 3" net pots with coco tek liners and will be filled with miracle gro organic







the tub my new plants will be housed in. Not sure of temp or humidity level, I do have a gauge on its way. But by the condensation on the walls I'd say temp and humidity is up there. And if its not up high enough a small heater in the water will up it 







stays a steady 80 degrees in this tank, will find out the humidity soon as well. But everything in it is growing like crazy. I've had one pot completely melt away and I'm waiting to see if anything comes back before I pull the pot. It also has one Tupperware tub with a couple amazon sword plantlets that have transitioned and doubled in size so they will get there own pots tomorrow. And a single leaf Anubias nana petite that I hope will grow. It hasn't died yet so there is hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> And a single leaf Anubias nana petite that I hope will grow. It hasn't died yet so there is hope


My impression is that Anubias just doesn't give up. Hopefully it'll work out for you.

Thanks for making this journal. I don't have the space right now, but if I ever free up a tank I may do something similar to try to build up a reserve of ready-to-plant plants.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It was a hitchhiker in some plants awhile back, it's actually a half of leave but it's holding strong. A month now at least it's been chugging along. No change positive or negative. So I'm hoping it pulls thru. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good man! You've already got some nice growth going on there! It'll look better once you've got some more plants!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeeah i cant wait to get some more plants to fill it in. The excitement is building


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Great thread. Keep posting.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

So I got the gauge in, it's not high tech just a dual temp/ humidity gauge. But it's registering around 80 degree temp with 90% humidity. And this is at plant level. I dropped the gauge in the water so it might be an off calculation. But the humidity is definetly high in the 10 gallon. I have to take my daughter to the dentist and when I get home ill move it to the new tub to get an idea of what it is like in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wasn't happy with the way the top was. Last week I had garbage picked two storm windows with the plan of cutting them down to make Lids for 2-10 gallon tanks. I'd never cut glass before and honestly probally won't try again. So I eked using one window as the top on this and I added a small 50w heater in there as well. I moved two plants from my other tank in there. The humidity has already jumped up so I'm pleased!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

So thanks to the kindness and generosity of a tpt member, who remains nameless unless he wants to put it out there I now have 7 varieties of crypts, 2 varieties of bacopa and some java fern. In one shot and package I now have 10 new varieties of plants. All I can say is wow!!!!







neatly packaged and labeled. Easy for newbie me!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good! Now it's just a waiting game while your plants grow. Haha!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought a dual temp/humidity gauge but I'm not sure it's working properly. I dropped it in water right after I got it. But this tub has the light, a 50w heater and very little air escaping and the gauge at plant level reads 70 degrees and around 80% humidity. Which it has been reading since I put it In. I'm gonna must the plants tomorrow and I'm gonna pull the gauge out and throw it in the fridge to see how accurate the temp reads. For anyone following this who has done emersed have u ever misted with soda water? I've read the bicarbonate in the soda water is beneficial. Here's a pic with 24hrs of the lid being down







lots of condensation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not the best picture but my c. Nurri is putting out 2 new leaves already.







must have similar conditions between my set up and where this came from. Only reason I could think its this quick!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Not the best picture but my c. Nurri is putting out 2 new leaves already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good! That nurii is still pretty small. I actually got 6 small plants at once from the same source. I split them between submersed and emersed to see how they do in both environments. The two plants that went into the same pot(one of which is now yours) seemed to be on the verge of beginning to grow in my emersed tank. The one I've got now looks to be one leaf ahead of yours, probably due the time spent in transit. I think with plenty of light and a little time they should grow well! 

How long of a photo period are you running?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm running the light 14hrs a day. Around 8am- right around 10pm. I'm thinking about adding an additional light for better spread as its a dome light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a small 50w heater in te plastic tub but either its not working or it just stays to warm for it to have an impact. So I kicked it up a notch to a bigger adjustable heater. I cranked it way up and let's see what kind of results it shows.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

building up your own little farm there guy?

looking great


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Trying man. Thanks. I'm looking to expand, this is a start trial run but so far so good.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

@ expand

I know what your saying. I'm starting a 5th tank now. I'm starting to believe my wife now when she says I'm crazy.

I've been thinking two huge tanks might be easier then numbers of smalls


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahaha. Sounds like my situation. Started with a 75, and now have a 20 a 10 a bowl that I'm revamping a turtle tank and 2 emersed tanks. I need my own room. Man cave means something different in this hobby.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Heats way up in the tub already. Gonna see how it is tomorrow. Will to much heat be a problem?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's steamy in there...


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Hahaha. Sounds like my situation. Started with a 75, and now have a 20 a 10 a bowl that I'm revamping a turtle tank and 2 emersed tanks. I need my own room. Man cave means something different in this hobby.


Ha! I too know how this works, ex moved out which has allowed me to set up tanks wherever I want!  I've got 55 x 2, 20L x 2, 2.5 gal bowl, a 10 jungle on the way-I've been playing with scapes for a few weeks and a 55, 20H & 45 cube sitting on my front porch! 




tattooedfool83 said:


> Heats way up in the tub already. Gonna see how it is tomorrow. Will to much heat be a problem?


I don't think heat will be a problem until you're into the 90s? Maybe high 80s? I think as long as the humidity stays up you'll be alright. Looking at your latest picture, I think your humidity won't be an issue.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I can tell you when I buy a house then I'm taking over a room for my tanks. 

As far as the heat ill let it run today and see where temp is tonight and adjust from there. I may need to turn the heater down some. Or not


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's 80degrees in there at about 90% humidity at plant level.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just scores 2-10 gallons and a stand off of cl. Gonna be 2 more emersed tanks as these are reptile tanks so the front glass is a bit shorter then the other pieces.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Just scores 2-10 gallons and a stand off of cl. Gonna be 2 more emersed tanks as these are reptile tanks so the front glass is a bit shorter then the other pieces.


Sweet!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

$20 for 2 tanks and a stand. Can't beat it, only reason why I didn't get a bigger tank


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> $20 for 2 tanks and a stand. Can't beat it, only reason why I didn't get a bigger tank


Wow, what a steal! I wish I had those prices from where I live...


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep checking Craigslist. I check it everyday and sometimes you find great deals


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Keep checking Craigslist. I check it everyday and sometimes you find great deals


+1. the good deals go fast on CL. I've also found that if you post a wanted ad listing several options(looking for tanks from 55-180gal. For example) you'll get people offering you many things they don't have listed. I always say I'm wanting something cheap or free, last time I ended up getting two 55 gallon tanks free from someone who had them stacked in the garage.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> +1. the good deals go fast on CL. I've also found that if you post a wanted ad listing several options(looking for tanks from 55-180gal. For example) you'll get people offering you many things they don't have listed. I always say I'm wanting something cheap or free, last time I ended up getting two 55 gallon tanks free from someone who had them stacked in the garage.


I'm gonna try that, I've done that on freecycle.org with no luck. But is really like to combine all of what I have and what I'm gonna get into something bigger. Maybe even a 40gallon breeder.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I'm gonna try that, I've done that on freecycle.org with no luck. But is really like to combine all of what I have and what I'm gonna get into something bigger. Maybe even a 40gallon breeder.


I had to sort through lots of email offering "cheap" tanks($100+ for a 55 tank only...lol) prior to finding the two 55's for free, but it was definitely worth it! I may try it again soon... I'm definitely enjoying having the space of the 55 for my emersed plants.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give that a shot. 

I added some dhg from my broken bowl and labeled things a little better. Oh I also added an ass load of salvinia minima and duckweed from a 10 gallon I have.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I had to move my set up today, girlfriend wanted too change rooms so I was forces to move it and rearrange it. But on the positive she has given me and entire room dedicated to fish and plants. Her words not mine. So score!!!







2 dome lights and a crappy coralife t5 with only one bulb. I think I'm gonna just get 2 more dome lights for it







not enough light coverage







raised the mesh pots up with egg crate, underneath the egg crate is a heater cranked way up with an air stone























Wish I had some awesome updates of plant growth and new plants. But it's a work I. Progress


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm... A whole room for fish and plants huh? 

Doesn't sound so bad at all!

I think my wife "lets" me put it all one one area just so it's out of the way.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

What's funny is here in New England they have double parlors, or as Midwesterner like myself calls it. A living room. So we have a double living room and now one living too. Is mine. And it's the center room in our house. Yay me. 55 gallon Turtle riparium is on the agenda as my daughters eastern painted turtle is about due for an upgrade and I wanna incorporate what she likes and what I want in one tank. Whomp whomp waaaa


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Update. Moved everything into a 55 gallon that I just resealed. I raised all the pots up about 4" so I could put a power head and heater underneath. It's got 2 t8s over it, hoping this is enough light. I also have an air pump hooked to a bubbler line thing. But it's not on yet as the power head seems to be circulations water quite nice here's a few pics





















the color is amazing on this 








I have more room now so i will be adding soon. Time for some Anubias and more crypts


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice and steamy


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dude, you've been busy!

Glad to see that the reseal went well for you

Talk about an upgrade


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

This tank was rather easy to reseal. I have a 55 gallon filled with water in my driveway that I was worried about. But it's been full of water for 24hrs and no leaks so I'm feeling better about it. This one will only hold 6 inches of water so not much to worry me. I added some Anubias today and repotted some things. I'm pretty happy so far. The little rio power head moves the water perfectly. I only know that bc of watching the dirt particles float to one side and then back down to the other side. I may need to add an additional 2 bulb t8 light. Ill give it a week and decide


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

very cool setup!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Turtle riparium will go above. Second resealed tank in place. Still have to paint the back of the tank


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are good looking tanks. Very high tech. Emersed setups are a great way to grow plants to sell. Get some carpet plants. DHG, UG, HC, Glosso, and whatever else you can get your hands on. People will always buy those. Start shipping plants, and before you know it, it will pay for your fish food, more plants, and more setups.

You may be over thinking it a bit though. I used to have 2 emersed setups. Both in plastic sterelite boxes with clearish lids. Had 2 dome fixtures on the smaller one with 2 20watt CFL bulbs in them, and a dual lamp 36" T5HO on the larger. (Fixture was on sale for 50bucks.) Some plastic bins in them with holes drilled in the bottom and dirt. That was it. Simple and easy. Total cost was maybe $50 for everything. But, aesthetically, not as appealing as yours.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was using the domes, but quickly ran out of room with the 2-10 gallons they were in. If i did do carpeting plants i would use plastic bins and plastic wrap. These are more for plants that will need height eventually and its still a work in progress as the java fern, amazon swords and a few others will make there way out of this. Im planning a dirted 10 gallon that all i need to do is buy the light for and im good to go. But i have all the plants i need to fill it up already. Really i want this just for crypts and anubias, and plan to collect crypts as the time goes on. This is sort of my trial run and im seeing new results everyday.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good man! I like the new set up. Have you added anymore crypts yet? I've got a few pretty high up on my wish list. Haha. The 55 can house a whole lot more for you!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

No new crypts yet, I was gonna get a few pygmaea this weekend and the nurrii you sent me did well then I moved it in the tank And it completely melted away. I really likes that one


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

My nurii have had mixed results so far. Some have done well but stayed fairly small, a couple have grown much larger leaves but don't have nearly the patterning on them, and others are extremely small- think parva. All are in the same substrate mixture, same tank, same conditions.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The only thing I did different was when it was in the 10 gallon I moved it from right underneath the dome light to the very edge of the dome. Maybe 3-4" difference could make it melt? I left the pot in the tank hoping it magically reappears but who knows


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

had to give it a shot. Looks really healthy though


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> had to give it a shot. Looks really healthy though


Nice! I've been meaning to pick up a package, just never on that side of town. I look forward to seeing how it grows for you!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I washed the gel off and to my surprise it was actually 4 bunches. I planted 2 bunches submerged And the other 2 emersed


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I was using the domes, but quickly ran out of room with the 2-10 gallons they were in. If i did do carpeting plants i would use plastic bins and plastic wrap. These are more for plants that will need height eventually and its still a work in progress as the java fern, amazon swords and a few others will make there way out of this. Im planning a dirted 10 gallon that all i need to do is buy the light for and im good to go. But i have all the plants i need to fill it up already. Really i want this just for crypts and anubias, and plan to collect crypts as the time goes on. This is sort of my trial run and im seeing new results everyday.


I always wanted to do a setup like this with 40 gallon breeders and a sump. I think the water movement will work well for the plants. And as far as the heater goes, you can probably get away with cranking it up till the water is 80 plus degrees and be good. I figured I would share a simple setup in case you wanted to go that route.:thumbsup: However, your setup looks way better than mine ever did. 



tattooedfool83 said:


> had to give it a shot. Looks really healthy though


Those plants are actually tissue cultures. I have had very good experience with plants in packaging like that. They adapted well to submerged growth and acclimated nicely to my tanks and greenhouses.:thumbsup:


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just saw you post here man. I have the heater cranked to 80 but don't have a thermometer in the water to tell what the temp is. Design flaw with the egg crate is that I have to remove one whole section to get underneath. I have just a small rio pump in there now and am actually gonna swap it out for 2 small power heads on opposite ends if the tank. Humidity is always around 85 and zero fungus or mold. I had a little forming in a new plant pot. I threw a chunk of java moss in the pot and the mold was gone in a day. The quickness of growth in the crypts is unbelievable. 







2 root cuttings that have since turned into 5 separate plants 















I received some crypt pygmaea the other day and wasn't impressed with the shipping or how it was packaged. The leaves were almost mush in bag. So I put it in a couple different pots and hopefully it comes back.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure my water hovered around the 80 to 85 degree range and everything did well. If your water is that warm, the air will not be. It was usually 78 to about 82. As far as crypts go, they will love that setup. If you can get the right balance in the tank as far as temp, humidity, and light, you may get some flowers. Good luck. :icon_smil


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks man. It seems the air temp is right around 72 so the humidity is around 85% and its growing things fast.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

With your crate setup is it possible to cut out a hole on either end to allow access to the equipment below? It might mean that you've got room for two less pots but if it means you don't have to pull the entire set up apart for maintenance it could be a good trade off. 

Your plants look like they are growing well! I've been surprised by the rate of growth with many of mine. Too bad about the new plants, hopefully they rebound quickly. It can be disappointing to get poorly packaged plants. I feel like some folks don't wanna spend the little bit of time and effort to ensure the packaging is well done. Luckily most people around here seem to take the few extra measures needed for safe travel.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was actually just planning on cutting 2 access holes on either side if the tank to get to the equipment like you said. I'm just waiting to get 2 new power heads


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Thanks man. It seems the air temp is right around 72 so the humidity is around 85% and its growing things fast.


Seems like you have a good balance going on in the tank then.:thumbsup:


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a good balance. I need to get brighter lights though. I'm gonna buy new bulbs for the shop light that's on it and see if I can't get away with that


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Everything grows and grows. Not as fast as I'd like maybe because I only use dual t8 6500k bulbs. But hey if it ain't broke don't fix it right?? Hahaha. I've cut stems and taking baby crypts out and planted in various submerged tanks of mine and have seen zero melt in any if this tanks. Quite happy about that. I like the coco tek put also dislike how hard it is to dislodge roots from them when transferring. Planning a plant expansion soon in here, might try out some terracota pots


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good so far man. If you can get those little plastic planters pots with the gaps all around them, I would go with those. I tried the terracotta pots, and they don't allow for enough water flow through the substrate in them in my opinion. Just something to watch out for.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good so far man. If you can get those little plastic planters pots with the gaps all around them, I would go with those. I tried the terracotta pots, and they don't allow for enough water flow through the substrate in them in my opinion. Just something to watch out for.


Which ones? Do you by chance have a link or pic of the pots?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Which ones? Do you by chance have a link or pic of the pots?


I will see what I can dig up when I am at my comp again.

Sent from the Great Beyond.....


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

You don't mean the mesh pots do you? The ones used in hydroponics systems?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Flowering


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Healthy plants, looking good fool!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks man. I should some new plants in the mail today. Adding to the collection, gonna some maintenance and rearranging on this tank today..,


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey man. I almost forgot to post the links to the pots we talked about a few posts back. Here they are.

http://www.greners.com/i/pots-tables-reservoirs/products/mesh-bottom-pots-and-cups/net-cup.html

And something along this for the grow media.

http://http://www.greners.com/i/gro...l/grodan-stonewool-macro-plugs-bag-of-32.html

That is the setup you see the plants in in a lot of stores. I did see some pots with smaller holes in them though.

http://www.greners.com/i/pots-table...-bottom-pots-and-cups/botanicare-net-pot.html

Hope these links help you out a bit.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's pretty much the same thing I'm using now. 3" mesh pots















With these coco tek liners


----------

